# Baci Souffles



## chefwannabe (Jun 10, 2004)

Baci Soufflés

12 Perugina Baci Hazelnut Candies
4 (3.5 ounces each) dark or bittersweet chocolate Perugina Bars, broken into pieces
1/2 cup butter
4 large eggs, separated
3/8 cup hazelnut liqueur
1/2 cup granulated sugar
Confectioners' Sugar

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Spray 12 6-ounce ramekins with cooking spray;
coat lightly with granulated sugar. Place 1 Baci candy in each ramekin. Melt
chocolate and butter, stirring until smooth. Stir in egg yolks and liqueur. Beat
egg whites until soft peaks form. Gradually beat in 1/2 cup granulated sugar
until stiff peaks form. Fold egg whites into chocolate mixture. Divide batter
among prepared ramekins. Place on baking sheet. Bake on center oven rack 13-15
minutes, or until puffed and center still moves slightly. Sprinkle with
confectioners' sugar; serve immediately. Makes 12 individual servings.


----------



## Dina (Jun 10, 2004)

Lori,

Why do you insist in making me drool?   :P 

Dina


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, Dina, It's my calling in life. LOL


----------

